# I lost money!



## MRVEGAS711 (Sep 27, 2015)

Does this sound right. In 2016 I grossed 10K. After Turbo tax I had a net operating loss of $50 buck.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

MRVEGAS711 said:


> Does this sound right. In 2016 I grossed 10K. After Turbo tax I had a net operating loss of $50 buck.


You drove about 1858 miles?

That's about right.


----------



## MRVEGAS711 (Sep 27, 2015)

8500 miles!


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

MRVEGAS711 said:


> 8500 miles!


Is that 10k your adjusted gross or is that with Uber's fees still included?


----------



## Subjugator (Jun 22, 2016)

Did you include cellphone bill, car interest if you got a loan, snacks


----------



## MRVEGAS711 (Sep 27, 2015)

1099-K all commissions attached.


----------

